# Amalgam-Mutts are now Segmented



## ElMostro (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been working on these for a while and finally turned some worth Posting.  The first few are a mixture of wood and Alumilite.  The next to last is a segmented Walnut & Maple Jr. Gent II and the last one is a spalted pecan cigar; the wood for this last pen came from a tree cut down in Fort Sam Houston, Texas.  Comments welcome 

"Ebony & Ivory", Macasar Ebony with Alternative Ivory (Alumilite) on a Black Chrome cigar with CA finish





"Ebony & Ivory", Macasar Ebony with Alternative Ivory (Alumilite) on a Satin Chrome cigar with CA finish





Laminated Amalgam-Mutts, Laminated Woods with Alumilite
Laminated Maple, Purpleheart and Padauk with sky blue Alumilite on a Titanium Jr. Gent with CA finish









Laminated Maple and Padauk with sky blue Alumilite on a Titanium/Gold Jr. Statesman with CA finish








Laminated Maple, Purpleheart and Padauk with sky blue Alumilite on a Titanium Jr. Gent with CA finish




Laminated Maple and Padauk with sky blue Alumilite on a Titanium Jr. Gent with CA finish





Maple & Walnut Segmented on a Jr Gent Kit with a matte CA finish









Spalted Pecan on a black chrome cigar with a matte CA finish


----------



## doddman70 (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW!!!! that is all i can say. those are absolutely stunning!!!!! i think you have definitely raised the bar. Again WOW!!!!


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW, those are sweet, and I didn't even know that you made pens....LOL


----------



## fernhills (Aug 24, 2008)

Those are outstanding, When are the blanks going to be up for sale?   Carl


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow those are cool. Nice work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Eugene those are spectacular !!!!!


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW! those are amazing!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!:good::good:


----------



## dgscott (Aug 24, 2008)

Gosh -- I suddenly feel so inadequate!  Beautiful work!
Doug


----------



## JohnU (Aug 24, 2008)

Eugene, Those segs are OUTSTANDING!  I can see big $ there.  Nice job!


----------



## VisExp (Aug 24, 2008)

There are some nice designs there Eugene!


----------



## novop711 (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful pens!


----------



## TowMater (Aug 24, 2008)

Eugene, 

Those segmented Mutts are awesome!!

I've been looking for something new to try, I may have to give your new blanks a whirl.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 24, 2008)

all I could  saywas....woooooo.....ahhhhhh.....wow.

Laurie


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 24, 2008)

Eugene

Very Nice Work, I was/am working on a different angle ebony/ivory "mutt"
you must be living in my head! LOL Sweet pens My Friend! Sweet Pens!


----------



## rlofton (Aug 24, 2008)

Eugene;

WOW!!!  Now that I have seen these pens it will make me look differently at the blanks I just bought from you.

Thanks!
Rudy


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 25, 2008)

Outstanding pens.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 25, 2008)

Outstanding!!


----------



## LouisQC (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing blanks. Stunning pens! Bravo!


----------



## ElMostro (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice comments...I am working on several more designs but not there yet.  About 50% of the designs are duds but I think that the ones that work turn out pretty neat pens. 

Thanks, Eugene


----------



## gerryr (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent work on the segments.  They are all very nice.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 25, 2008)

Outstanding work on all, there is a a little touch of a tartan look in a few of those!


----------



## marionquill (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, those are NICE! Certainly something to aspire to - great job!

Jason


----------



## mobrackett (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG!!! If I Can Get This Good!!!! Great Job!!    :biggrin:


----------



## papaturner (Aug 25, 2008)

Great batch of pens but my fav has to be the spalted pecan.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful pens there Eugene!


----------



## Skye (Aug 29, 2008)

Dude, come on. Really, come one. Is it your plan to make me never want to turn a pen again? Is that your dastardly scheme?

Those things are amazing. I love the plaid looking one!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 30, 2008)

Eugene, all I can say is that you have another winner.  Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 31, 2008)

Eugene, Very nice. I like the "ebony & ivory" one the most and the "plaid" one next.


----------

